# Black mollies and cherry shrimp



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone know if these 2 will co-exist or if the molllies will munch on them?
TIA.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never kept Mollies, but I would think it may be okay if you have plenty of cover for the shrimp.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Bert,

I wouldn't worry. Most of the mollies I've kept barely have a taste for live brine shrimp.

That's not to say they won't eat your cherry reds, but I think it might be worth a try.

Brian


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think they should co-exist together. Mollies are peacful and don't pay much attention to live foods.


----------

